# If your barn raised board...



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Lets say you board your horse at a good facility but it doesn't have an indoor... Then in a few months they decide to put one in. Would you leave if they raised the board $50?

Right now I have a GREAT group of boarders and I don't want anyone to leave. I have to raise board $50 to pay for the arena. I already provide the best value in the area. I give $100 off of board for referrals (for the old and new boarder) $25 off board for lesson referrals and I except purina feed coupons that I can use and take that off their board as well. I allow boarders to work off board too...

So would you leave?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That would depend on what I could afford and how quickly the indoor went up although to be honost, I'm not sure because my gym raised my fees so that they could recarpet the womens workout room and I remember I was so angry I left becuase I felt that we had a contract and they had no right as they should have paid for it out of overhead....

I personally would probably think it was worth paying more for an indoor but I don't know if your boarders can afford the increase...?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You need to address this with your boarders. I'd say putting in an indoor is a great benefit, and well worth an additional $50.00/month. However, some people are already at their horse spending limit, and another $50.00 will push them over the edge.

Besides, if the increase is to pay to have it put in, what happens to the board prices once it's all paid for? Your boarders would like to know that, I'll bet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What is the haul-in rate for nearby arenas? Most arenas in my area charge $25/use, so for $50 a month, I'd be able to haul in to an arena twice. I would absolutely embrace a $50 per month increase in exchange for an indoor arena. 
Why not ask your boarders themselves? I'm sure most of them won't mind, but why not approach them? You will definitely increase your marketability towards more clients with an indoor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> You need to address this with your boarders. I'd say putting in an indoor is a great benefit, and well worth an additional $50.00/month. However, some people are already at their horse spending limit, and another $50.00 will push them over the edge.
> 
> Besides, if the increase is to pay to have it put in, what happens to the board prices once it's all paid for? Your boarders would like to know that, I'll bet.


Great post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

$50?? for an indoor? i'd say. haha especially if i already am happy with what i'm getting there and the people there. the safety of my horse is most important to me so, provided that's already kosher, i think the $50 extra to have an indoor would be icing on the cake.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with the others about asking your boarders. Maybe hold a meeting or something? I've never boarded so I'm not sure how you go about things like that.

If I was boarding and I could afford it I wouldn't mind paying an extra $50 a month for an indoor, I'd consider it well worth the expense. But I'd like to know more than a month ahead of time...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another vote to ask your boarders.


If the indoor going up is a done deal be sure to give your current boarders plenty of notice of the increase in the board so they can more easily find a new suitable situation with out feeling rushed.




An idea to make the board increase not seem to bad to them is to raise their board less than you will charge new boarders coming to the facility because of the indoor.
For example - if the old board rate (pulling numbers from the sky) was $300 and you want to raise their board to $350, charge new boarders $375 so the existing boarders feel like they are getting a discount for being loyal customers.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by what happens when it's all paid for? I'll be paying for this sucker for 10 years... Raising the board $50 for the 25 spots I have will make the payment every month. FYI I will be the cheapest indoor arena in the area that provides full care. I'm also the only barn that provides farrier and de-worming in my already competitive pricing.

Right now stalls are $375 and that includes feed 2x, hay, all day turn out in nice grass pastures, shavings, daily stall cleaning, trailer parking, farrier trimming every 6 weeks and deworming every 8. We provide an average of 2 acres per horse. Amenities are outdoor arena with jumps (no lights though), 50ft solid round pen, 2 wash rack areas, secure tack room with tons of space, (soon to have a boarder lounge and bathroom). 

I know my stall boarders won't leave because they were paying more than $400-$425 for no indoor, no farrier. My pasture boarders however....Right now I charge $250 and that includes everything above except for a stall and they are only fed once a day with a feed bag.

I just wanted to ask Horse Forum to gage responses...


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> An idea to make the board increase not seem to bad to them is to raise their board less than you will charge new boarders coming to the facility because of the indoor.
> For example - if the old board rate (pulling numbers from the sky) was $300 and you want to raise their board to $350, charge new boarders $375 so the existing boarders feel like they are getting a discount for being loyal customers.


Good Idea! I was not expecting good advice from you of all posters.. Thank you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you do that be sure to tell them that it is a loyalty rate for staying during the board increase and that all new boarders will pay the other rate. That will help with the confusion when a new boarder comes.

Having two board rates can get confusing though. And some people (new boarders) might be offended by it.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would be willing to pay $50 more for an indoor. How soon after you raise the rate would it be built? If I were paying for a while before the building started, I would not be pleased.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Good Idea! I was not expecting good advice from you of all posters.. Thank you.


Because I do not always agree with you I am not allowed to have good advice?

:shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. What a thing to say to AB. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wow. What a thing to say to AB.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Indeed, I think she gives wonderful advise, and is very knowledgeable.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with AlexS. If I had to pay more than 2, maybe 3 months, and still had no indoor arena, I would be upset. 

Curious, the farrier, does that include shoes? Or just trims?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Good advice on checking in directly with your boarders I would happily pay the $50 extra in board if my trainer needed it to put up an indoor arena. However I have a very established relationship with her and would not leave her facility regardless. I would also benchmark and make sure that your prices would still be competitive with surrounding barns before you hike up the board and commit to building an indoor.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Because I do not always agree with you I am not allowed to have good advice?
> 
> :shock:


I'm not sure....but what I think she meant was, that You and Star often don't see eye to eye, and sometimes you with hold the advice, and just go w the disagreeing part......not sure, just saying that is how I an innocent by stander took the post....

As for the question....

Star...what I did when I increased my board for adding heat to my arena, is I sent out a letter and email 3 months before indicating my intentions. Then every few weeks sent out a reminder about the board increase...each time indicating that if anyone had any concerns to call, email, or corner me in the barn.
No one did....everyone was happy that the arena was being heated, and I gave them enough notice, reminders, and the opportunity to talk w me.

Of course I also had to get everyone to resign their boarding agreements, as the had to initial and sign for the increase of board on the existing contract


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Now I will be the cheapie in this group. An indoor isn't important to me. For an extra $50, I would probably consider leaving. I am stretched in my horse budget as-is and another $50 would probably put me over. 

If I couldn't find a place without an indoor for the same price as one *with* an indoor, I would stay. Unfortunately, I am a poor horse owner. I have to balance what I get with what I pay for. 

I love the idea of giving loyal customers a discount. I think that would certainly go far in the way of keeping your boarders where they are.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Alwaysbehind is usually the villager holding the torch and pitchfork in most of my threads.. lol I was just thanking her for being helpful.. I appreciate it!

The only reason I havn't addressed my boarders yet is because I don't have a delivery date yet. I will let them know as soon as I have a better time estimate. They know the indoor is coming but I haven't discussed any board increases.

I would never charge for an indoor until I had it up and running. I just don't want boarders to jump the gun and leave 3 or 4 months before they have to... I would love to give them a couple months with the indoor before raising my rates (ya know.. get em' hooked!) but I just can't afford it. 

To the other poster who asked.. I provide trimming (with an outside farrier) but shoes are extra.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't leave but before I agreed to board where I am, I was notified that my board will increase after all the new fencing is in place and will increase again once an indoor is added. So if I had an issue with it, I wouldn't be boarding where I am.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I would let them know ahead of time, but put in writing that the increase won't happen until 3 months - or however long you decide - after the arena is put in. that gives them time to think about it, try the arena out, and decide what they want to do. I think giving them a discounted rate is good. 

As a side note, my barn increases board every so often and it gets applied to new boarders. My friend pays more than someone who was there a year before her and I pay more than my friend who was there 2 years before me. The board has increased in the year I've ben there for new boarders. I don't take offense to it. I understand that costs increase and it's still a fairly reasonable price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I would not leave!! In fact I keep hoping this is exactly what my barn owner will do so I don't have to leave......


----------



## EQ1 (Apr 8, 2011)

*indoor*

Raise the board. It's your barn, you don't need their permission. Sounds as though from your posts on this site and another site, the indoor is a done deal and you have given it a lot of thought. So you need to pay for it. Can you wait until it's completed and everyone is enjoying it to raise the board? Once they have experienced it's value, they may be less likely to complain or leave.

I don't know all of details and it's way too much to go into on a discussion board with all of the variables. This would be good question for the E. P. discussion board. Better target audience there. Also have you used their calculators for figuring out what costs to increase etc?

I think the costs get spread across the board. Raise new client lesson rates a little and if you are full or close to it, raise the new boarders rates more than 50. That indoor should make you money, not just pay for itself. The profit margin is sooo thin in our business. Most clients have no idea what it takes to maintain and run a facility. So you may have to listen to some complaints but I bet they will enjoy getting out of the hot sun, the wind, and the rain. 

Let me know how you like the clear span...I have been considering one.
Good luck and congrats! It's a big exciting step forward for you!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

As I am sure you know, just reminding. Construction projects almost never run on schedule.

If you are planning on raising the board as soon as the indoor is available keep in mind that the indoor might not be ready when your contractor says it will be.

I think in this case it makes more sense to risk being really short on funds for a month than risk the boarders already paying for an indoor that is not yet up and running.

You can also use that your advantage.

Tell the boarders the schedule as soon as you are given it. And then say you will increase the board as of the month after the scheduled finish date.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know all of details and it's way too much to go into on a discussion board with all of the variables. This would be good question for the E. P. discussion board. Better target audience there. Also have you used their calculators for figuring out what costs to increase etc?

[/QUOTE]

I would, but the EP board moves slower than Christmas! Raising the board $50 ensures that its paid for... Lessons are where the money will be made. 

It will take a approximate of 10 weeks to arrive after we approve our drawings. During that time, we'll do all the grading and set the piers. We have a month from the delivery date to make a payment. We'll be putting it up ourselves. It should be rideable at that time but not finished with kick walls.. and the new stalls won't be done. 


Thanks again for all the advice everyone! If you think other solutions let me know!


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Raise your prices, and don't apologize for it. You're already giving your clients a great deal for your area, and an upgrade comes with an upgrade in price.

But like previous posters have stated, I'd let your boarders know asap. I'm a poor horse owner, but I'd do all sorts of budget adjustments so I could afford to stay and use that indoor! I think your current boarders might suprise you


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You know, I am having some second thoughts about this. Initially I posted that I would pay more for an indoor, and while I realize that places charge more for them - I am kind of thinking that this should only apply to your new boarders coming in. 

Really it is an improvement to your property that you will benefit from for many years. I wouldn't expect to have to pay for an improvement to my barn owners property.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Because I do not always agree with you I am not allowed to have good advice?
> 
> :shock:


Comming from someone that chopped her own head off w/ a pair of scissors!!!!:shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

AlexS said:


> You know, I am having some second thoughts about this. Initially I posted that I would pay more for an indoor, and while I realize that places charge more for them - I am kind of thinking that this should only apply to your new boarders coming in.
> 
> Really it is an improvement to your property that you will benefit from for many years. I wouldn't expect to have to pay for an improvement to my barn owners property.


This is my thought. I waiver. One minute I think: HECK YEAH, and then the next I think: Hey, a deal is a deal...

but then again I think, there was no indoor when I came and now there will be... but then I think, did I ask for an indoor????

I don't know. I think you've gotten great advice though...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Comming from someone that chopped her own head off w/ a pair of scissors!!!!:shock:


They are sharp scissors though, so no mess.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I would say go for it, maybe taken into effect 2 weeks or a month after completion (for current boarders).
While I personally have never boarded where there was an arena, and therefore would consider moving due to price increase, I think that having the arena would make it easier for you to fill any empty stalls. As long as you give your current boarders plenty of notice, I don't think there is reason for them to be upset.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally I would pay extra for an indoor, specially if the rates are lower then everywhere else. But I have already been spoiled by an indoor and know how valuable one can be, specially if you live in hot/rainy/snowing climates.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the idea of asking what your boarders actually think. You don't have an obligation to new boarders, if they want to keep their horse with you they have to pay whatever you ask of them. However, with the old ones you already have a contract and a set price so you need to notify them of changes. Why not have an open discussion meeting, or maybe a box where they can put their opinions about it? If you have them involved, maybe they won't feel like it's out of their control. You will be the ultimate decider on everything, but maybe they have good ideas or opinions you haven't heard yet. $50 isn't a huge increase, but it will still force some people to budget. Like someone else said, some might be thinking, "Did I ask for an indoor??"


----------

